# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد :: نشيد | سحراً هل | المنشد السوري عمار صرصر |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*



*BSMLH.**NET* 


*تقدّم وحصرياً ، بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك
**

نشيد
**{ سَحراً هلّ* *}
**من ألبوم قطر النّدى*


 *للمنشد السوريّ
عمّار صرصر
*




    
 
{ ايقاع } *أ. جمال السقا

*{ ناي ، كولا } *زياد النويرات*

{ كمنجة } *راضي عودة*
 
 
  

{ توزيع }
*م. عمرو همام عقاد
م. مجاهد سلطان 

*   

{ هندسة صوتية ومكساج }
*م. عمرو همام عقاد*


 


{ ألحان }
*تركي*



 

{ كلمات }
*م. سامي الزين*

  
  

{ تم التسجيل في } *
STUDIONA Records*


 

 { تصميم البنر}
*Gardenia*
  

  

 *{ للتحميل }** رايت   كليك + حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالموسيقى

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/SaharanHalla.mp3

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مبروك النشيد الجديد وشكراً هدوء عاصف على كل جديد  :Smile:

----------

